
Sri Lanka Blocks Social Media Following Bombings - yogi123
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=web&cd=&ved=0ahUKEwjDz_nL3eHhAhUMZd8KHXMtAJIQzPwBCAM&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.engadget.com%2F2019%2F04%2F21%2Fsri-lanka-bans-social-media-after-bombings%2F&psig=AOvVaw3N5ddOzZ0xQj_uSpyVS5Bo&ust=1555954836990330
======
yogi123
Better article

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/21/world/asia/sri-lanka-
soci...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/21/world/asia/sri-lanka-social-
media.html?action=click&module=Top%20Stories&pgtype=Homepage)

